Ask HN: What is the best HN client? - aappm
======
pepsi
HNCute is my personal favorite, I don't use a non-browser or mobile client.

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hncute%C2%A0a-pret...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hncute%C2%A0a-pretty-
pink-hack/efcgbnccnagdhbdhnghlldlolfppcfia)

------
FlashGod
Check this [https://hackerbits.com/hacker-news/improve-hacker-news-
ui/](https://hackerbits.com/hacker-news/improve-hacker-news-ui/)

I like use [http://hackernews.betacat.io/](http://hackernews.betacat.io/) and
ofc HN

------
fgreen00
Use ios app LalaFeed
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/lalafeed/id1329393379?mt=8](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/lalafeed/id1329393379?mt=8)

it has a lot of different feeds

------
chmaynard
I would love to have a way to filter out all articles originating from
websites in a list that I create and manage. Not sure, but a browser extension
might be a good approach.

------
Artemix
On mobile, I really enjoyed using Material hacker News.

Now, I consume all my feeds, including HN, by RSS, with the awesome project
HnRSS.

